# Northern Michigan 2020



## michiganmama (Apr 28, 2018)

Feeling hopeful that this rain will get us all going in the north here. I'm near Cadillac area. We did a little hunting a few weeks ago before the snow, no luck. Starting a new thread and hoping my fellow mushrooming neighbors will join in with their bounty and area found! Good luck everyone


----------



## Browns23 (May 14, 2020)

No luck in the Glennie area so far.


----------



## annieoakley (May 1, 2020)

Too dry and cold in Clare county. Hope the rain and warmth do the trick!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

I have been finding some in cheboygan county in each of the last two weekends. All black morels. Mostly small ones. I hope that a bunch of morels grow up out of the leaves after some warmer weather. These were last weekend finds.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I found a few small yellow ones in Clare Co.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

So what is the rule of thumb about northern MI vs the lower? I'm guessing they're a week behind?


----------



## rochester shroomer (Apr 29, 2013)

How we looking up north ??


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rochester shroomer said:


> How we looking up north ??


Cheboygan county is at its peak right now for the black morels. But finding will get tough soon due to increased hunting pressure.
The pics are for Saturday and Sunday. Picked about two and a half to three pounds total. The gray morels could start popping this 
weekend with all the warmth. Get out there guys before someone beats you to your spot!!


----------



## knoblemorel (Apr 29, 2020)

rochester shroomer said:


> How we looking up north ??


We just hunted a little west of Cadillac. Found nothing yet. No crowd though.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

knoblemorel said:


> We just hunted a little west of Cadillac. Found nothing yet. No crowd though.


Picked these in 1.5 hours last evening (20th of May) in Emmet County. The bigger black morels are showing up now. Northern Michigan
is at its peak right now and will not last much longer than this weekend with all the warm dry weather predicted. I looked for grays and could not find any yet but ground temperature was 52-54 degrees so they could pop any day now. Please get out there morel lovers in Northern Michigan.


----------



## knoblemorel (Apr 29, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Picked these in 1.5 hours last evening (20th of May) in Emmet County. The bigger black morels are showing up now. Northern Michigan
> is at its peak right now and will not last much longer than this weekend with all the warm dry weather predicted. I looked for grays and could not find any yet but ground temperature was 52-54 degrees so they could pop any day now. Please get out there morel lovers in Northern Michigan.


Nice mess Glenn, I knew we We were just a bit earl. Yellows are Here north of Fort Wayne. I hope you continue for a couple weeks. I don’t think we’ll be able to make it up any more this year. I’ll comment if I find any here in knoble county. 
Happy hunting !


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

knoblemorel said:


> Nice mess Glenn, I knew we We were just a bit earl. Yellows are Here north of Fort Wayne. I hope you continue for a couple weeks. I don’t think we’ll be able to make it up any more this year. I’ll comment if I find any here in knoble county.
> Happy hunting !


Hi Northern Michigan,

Just keeping everyone updated. This weekend the black morels are still in good shape and yesterday I did start
finding grays but it is too early to pick and get more than a small mess so I am kind of in a lull point. Blacks were
great this May but I have used up all of my spots and I dont like to pick 1-3 inch grays. I think next weekend will
be game on for the esculentes.


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Anyone finding yellows or greys in the UP yet?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Auggyfamily said:


> Anyone finding yellows or greys in the UP yet?


I saw pictures on Facebook from Alger county but I spent almost 2 weeks up there and only found blacks and one white. I gave up yesterday and went home. It wouldn't hurt to go look.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> I saw pictures on Facebook from Alger county but I spent almost 2 weeks up there and only found blacks and one white. I gave up yesterday and went home. It wouldn't hurt to go look.



The whites came and went in Chippewa County. There are still a few out there but everything I am seeing are past eating stage. It was not a good year in the UP for me in Chippewa and Mackinaw counties. We missed all the rain in the middle of May. We got the rain good below the bridge but the fronts would just dry up by the time they got up here. Then when we finally got soaked in the last week of May we broke records for 90 degree temperatures. Everything I was monitoring got destroyed by that. Obviously some whites came up anyway because I found a few recently but it was a far cry from last year. I may try Munising this sunday. That will be it for my morel season. It was a good year for me overall below the bridge. I started picking blacks on May 2 and picked a bunch every weekend through to May 25 Memorial day. About 600 total. Many of the whites got destroyed by the extreme heat wave we had but then I salvaged the year the last two weekends in Emmet county by checking north facing slopes on the higher altitudes. Those are the ones that survived the heat. I picked about 2 pounds on June 7 all in good shape but only picked a total of 140 this year but they were good sized ones so it was enough.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The whites came and went in Chippewa County. There are still a few out there but everything I am seeing are past eating stage. It was not a good year in the UP for me in Chippewa and Mackinaw counties. We missed all the rain in the middle of May. We got the rain good below the bridge but the fronts would just dry up by the time they got up here. Then when we finally got soaked in the last week of May we broke records for 90 degree temperatures. Everything I was monitoring got destroyed by that. Obviously some whites came up anyway because I found a few recently but it was a far cry from last year. I may try Munising this sunday. That will be it for my morel season. It was a good year for me overall below the bridge. I started picking blacks on May 2 and picked a bunch every weekend through to May 25 Memorial day. About 600 total. Many of the whites got destroyed by the extreme heat wave we had but then I salvaged the year the last two weekends in Emmet county by checking north facing slopes on the higher altitudes. Those are the ones that survived the heat. I picked about 2 pounds on June 7 all in good shape but only picked a total of 140 this year but they were good sized ones so it was enough.


I appreciate your frequent and in depth reporting.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Good info Glenn


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Glenn said:


> The whites came and went in Chippewa County. There are still a few out there but everything I am seeing are past eating stage. It was not a good year in the UP for me in Chippewa and Mackinaw counties. We missed all the rain in the middle of May. We got the rain good below the bridge but the fronts would just dry up by the time they got up here. Then when we finally got soaked in the last week of May we broke records for 90 degree temperatures. Everything I was monitoring got destroyed by that. Obviously some whites came up anyway because I found a few recently but it was a far cry from last year. I may try Munising this sunday. That will be it for my morel season. It was a good year for me overall below the bridge. I started picking blacks on May 2 and picked a bunch every weekend through to May 25 Memorial day. About 600 total. Many of the whites got destroyed by the extreme heat wave we had but then I salvaged the year the last two weekends in Emmet county by checking north facing slopes on the higher altitudes. Those are the ones that survived the heat. I picked about 2 pounds on June 7 all in good shape but only picked a total of 140 this year but they were good sized ones so it was enough.


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank You so much for the detailed info! Please let me what you find in the upper up especially Munising!
Heading there soon!!!
Thank you


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Old Elm said:


> 2


Anything up in the upper up?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Auggyfamily said:


> Thank You so much for the detailed info! Please let me what you find in the upper up especially Munising!
> Heading there soon!!!
> Thank you


Hi Auggyfamily,

I did not find any morels in Munising. But this is the first time I ever tried there so still have more work to do. I live in the Sault so its a 2 hour drive one way so I don't get out that way much. I can get down to Cheboygan County in 1.5 hours and emmet county in an hour and I think overall the hunting is better down there. I explored some great hardwoods in Munising. Hilly and very similar to what I like to hunt in northern lower penninsula except for one important exception : I found no ash trees in the spots I checked. I checked tons of Cherry trees because I have read that they can fruit morels and of course I checked a ton of sugar maples. But the go to tree remained elusive to me in Munising. I would love it if someone who has been there can indicate whether or not they exist in Munising or what trees do fruit for them.
I think based on the color of the lilacs that morels would still be ok to eat if I did find any in the higher altitudes of Munising. I'm sure I could have found a few monsters if I would have just went to Emmet county but I am convinced that Munising should produce later season morels so I will keep wondering and thinking about it. But for now my morel season is over until April 2021!

Glenn


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Hi Auggyfamily,
> 
> I did not find any morels in Munising. But this is the first time I ever tried there so still have more work to do. I live in the Sault so its a 2 hour drive one way so I don't get out that way much. I can get down to Cheboygan County in 1.5 hours and emmet county in an hour and I think overall the hunting is better down there. I explored some great hardwoods in Munising. Hilly and very similar to what I like to hunt in northern lower penninsula except for one important exception : I found no ash trees in the spots I checked. I checked tons of Cherry trees because I have read that they can fruit morels and of course I checked a ton of sugar maples. But the go to tree remained elusive to me in Munising. I would love it if someone who has been there can indicate whether or not they exist in Munising or what trees do fruit for them.
> I think based on the color of the lilacs that morels would still be ok to eat if I did find any in the higher altitudes of Munising. I'm sure I could have found a few monsters if I would have just went to Emmet county but I am convinced that Munising should produce later season morels so I will keep wondering and thinking about it. But for now my morel season is over until April 2021!
> ...


I had great success last year on this very date outside of Munising in maples with cherry. I'm almost tempted to go up and check those spots one last time. They hadn't produced for me this year.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> I had great success last year on this very date outside of Munising in maples with cherry. I'm almost tempted to go up and check those spots one last time. They hadn't produced for me this year.


Yes I think you should try spots you had success last year on. Let me know if you have success. I wish you well!

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

I had a great time in Munising. I picked good days because a cool front moved in and kept it comfortable with minimal mosquitos. The woods I checked were nice for walking and good leaf litter with minimal foliage so the mushrooms would stand out even if they were wilting. And yes the woods were predominately maples plus cherry. I am not surprised though that I didn't find any. That has been the way this season has gone for me. Last year I found morels everywhere but this year only the best of the best spots produced. But I hope to go back and try at Munising another year.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Yes I think you should try spots you had success last year on. Let me know if you have success. I wish you well!
> 
> Glenn


I don't think I'm going back up. It's a 6 hour drive plus whatever time it takes to cross Da Bridge.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Hi Celticcurl,

Long drive and I think its very close to done even in Munising. Next year will be better! We will keep in touch then!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals, hope things are going well, Thinking about you


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

mmh said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, hope things are going well, Thinking about you


Maybe you can grab Wade and come up here for chanterelle season. It would be fun to see you again and do some nice easy chant picking.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

celticcurl said:


> Maybe you can grab Wade and come up here for chanterelle season. It would be fun to see you again and do some nice easy chant picking.


I’ve never really got in to chanterelle hunting but I stumbled upon a couple a few years ago in an area where I found huge boletes (10” diameter caps!) and golden and grey coral mushrooms. Are there specific trees that chants associate with?


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I got a really big Dryad today in Clare.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

bung23 said:


> I’ve never really got in to chanterelle hunting but I stumbled upon a couple a few years ago in an area where I found huge boletes (10” diameter caps!) and golden and grey coral mushrooms. Are there specific trees that chants associate with?


Oaks and beech


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Spring is on its way.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, hope things are going well, Thinking about you


Hi MMH,

Right now it looks like an early spring. Therefore if the weather continues I may have some posts in about 4-5 weeks.

Glenn


----------

